# Worldmark points - renting them; how!!!



## Cathyb

How do you rent WM points -- please give baby steps in doing it for a challenged WM owner    Thank you in advance!


----------



## RichM

Here's a link to a FAQ document on the wmowners.com forum:

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3977

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## larry_WM

Cathyb said:


> How do you rent WM points -- please give baby steps in doing it for a challenged WM owner    Thank you in advance!



Ebay is the way to go. 8 cents per credits, but for the peace of mind.


----------



## cruisin

RichM said:


> Here's a link to a FAQ document on the wmowners.com forum:
> 
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3977
> 
> ___________________
> WorldMark Owners' Community -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - www.wmowners.com



What a great reference, Thanks


----------



## Cathyb

RichM: Thank you, great article -- now one other question.  Is there a way you can 'rent' a Housekeeping privilege (not pay after first stay)?  We will be staying at many WM properties in our jaunt from Oregon to Canada and return.


----------



## RichM

Yes, sometimes people will rent an HK (housekeeping) token as well


----------



## Bill4728

I thought is might be nice to post the directiond here too. 



			
				wmowners web site said:
			
		

> Renting Credits
> What is it and how do you do it?
> 
> What is it?
> “Renting” credits is the transfer of one-time-use credits from one owner to another in exchange for an agreed upon payment.
> 
> Eligible Credits:
> Current/accrued credits can be transferred between owner accounts as long as all maintenance dues/fees and contract payments are current and up-to-date. Borrowed credits cannot be transferred between owner accounts. In situations where an account is past-due on contract payments and/or maintenance fees, the rental payment can be applied directly against the account – as long as this payment is enough to bring the account current, then the credits can be transferred.
> 
> Price:
> One-time use credits generally rent for prices between Bonus Time and FAX Time rates (between $0.04 and $0.08 per credit). Credit expiration dates also factor into the price, with soon to expire credits generally renting for less. Just keep in mind that there is no "set" price – it depends upon the individual circumstances and agreements that are made between the owners involved in the transaction. (Note: Since the implementation of IRIS, housekeeping "tokens" can also be transferred between owner accounts. When deciding upon specifics of the transfer, be sure to discuss whether any housekeeping "tokens" should be included with the credits.)
> 
> Payment – Method & Timing:
> Once price has been determined, the method of payment must be agreed upon. There are a few options: (1) payment can be made to Trendwest or WorldMark to be applied toward contract payments and/or maintenance dues; (2) payment can be sent via PayPal; (3) payment can be deposited or transferred directly to an owner's bank account; or (4) payment, in the form of a check or money order, can be mailed.
> 
> Once payment method has been determined, the timing of payment must be agreed upon. The important thing to keep in mind is that the "seller" ultimately controls the transfer process and there are many variables which could prevent the credits from being transferred. Because of this, most people do not pay until after the credits have been transferred. There are two common exceptions to the transfer-before-payment philosophy, they are: (1) when the "seller" is well known or otherwise trusted to transfer the credits after payment is made; or (2) when payment is necessary to bring an account current before credits can be transferred (in these situations, the Loan Servicing Department is usually willing to help coordinate the process – the owner of the past-due account should contact Loan Servicing and ask for help or advice in this situation). To make everyone comfortable with whatever arrangements are made, it is wise to collect full contact information, and possibly references, whenever renting credits.
> 
> Transfer – Process & Form:
> Once the price and payment terms have been handled, the actual transfer can't take place until a "Request for Transfer of Credits" form has been completed and faxed to WorldMark Owner Services. The form contains information about both accounts and must be signed by the owner (or at least one owner) of the account that is transferring the credits OUT. Once the form is received by Owner Services, the transfer of credits is usually completed within one working day, but may take up to two full working days.
> 
> A standard form has been developed by fellow owners and seems to work well. (This downloadable fill-in PDF document can be found at the bottom of this post .) Remember to include the total number of credits and whether or not you want to include any housekeeping tokens with the transfer. The form gives you the option of designating which credits you want transferred – you can select the "Automatically transfer oldest credits" box, or you can designate specific credits, by expiration date. For convenience, the form has been created so that checkmarks default to "Automatically transfer oldest credits" under the Credit Expiration Dates section, and "None" in the Housekeeping Tokens section – to change the selection, just click on the desired box and the checkmark will be moved. Once you have filled in all of the necessary information, don’t forget to sign and date the form before faxing it to Owner Services!


----------

